# Another bang on the window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A green finch thought he could fly in, picked him up, caged him for an hour and then he flew away :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly the last two birds that hit our conservatory never recovered. A blue tit and finch. Plus now and again I find a bunch of feathers below a certain tree where I assume a sparrow hawk or similar likes to devour it's kill.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We occasionally have bird strikes, but the birds all seem to survive. 

Recently, a bluetit sat stunned on a patio for a couple of hours. We watched to make sure a predator didn't take it and happily, it finally flew away.
.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> We occasionally have bird strikes, but the birds all seem to survive.
> 
> Recently, a bluetit sat stunned on a patio for a couple of hours. We watched to make sure a predator didn't take it and happily, it finally flew away.
> .


We wouldn't dare do that here John, there are so many cats. Last night as I was closing the curtains a beautiful white cat sat just outside the window gazing up to me and cats are in our garden every day. The budgie cage comes in very handy, special cover over the top so the birdie can take a nap.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

WE do prefer birds as visitors and not this that just crawled out of the bedding plants. Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We had 2 of those a few years back, one was in the workshop and was a devil to catch, the other was just sliding in through the door, no time to think, grabbed his tail and threw it backwards, it landed on the grass and slid away. Probably a stork had dropped them.

Had a stork storking across our back garden at 4.30 this morning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the third one we have come across in the garden in 20+ years. I put it in a bucket and took it to a small copse about 400m away. Trouble is they might come back like homing adders. My wife says she wants to move. But I pointed out they have adders in UK.

Ray.


----------

